# Cold Nitric Acid Recipe



## dsmith2828 (Dec 26, 2011)

Before getting started with doing the process outlined for the Cold Nitric Acid Recipe. 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=315&p=2572#p2572. 

I wanted to see if the following is acceptable for a working environment. 

Work on the side yard with all windows closed, 7' x 20' area
Chemical resistant apron and gloves
Face Shield
3M 60923 cartridge for mask

Thanks in advance.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

Remember:
WARNING: No "cartridge type" respirator will filter out nitric fumes, NONE!!!

Phil


----------



## Geo (Dec 26, 2011)

no respirator will filter NOx fumes. outside with windows closed is good. no need to stay in close proximity to this reaction. add the sulfuric and get away from it, if your using a coffee pot you can cover with a damp paper towel and that will help keep fumes down. if your are making this for AR or testing purposes it should work fine, but if your trying to work with silver it wont work because of left over nitrates.


----------



## dsmith2828 (Dec 26, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the input. I will give it a try and add the sulfuric very slowly to cut down on the fumes. 
Think I will still wear the respirator for the added warm and fuzzy though.
Will let you know how it goes.
Thanks again. As always, very helpful.


----------



## publius (Dec 26, 2011)

dsmith2828 said:


> Think I will still wear the respirator for the added warm and fuzzy though.


Wearing your respirator will only give you a false sense of protection. Here is the exact wording of what that cartridge will protect you from:


> *When properly fitted, helps provide respiratory protection from certain organic vapors, chlorine, hydrogen chloride, sulfur dioxide, or hydrogen sulfide or hydrogen fluoride as well as non-oil and oil particulates at concentrations up to 10 times the Permissible Exposure Limit (PEL) with half facepieces or 50 times PEL with full facepieces.*


 Please note that there is nothing listed that says it will protect you from nitrogen compounds. you would be much better off with a fan sucking any fumes away from you than wearing a respirator.

When I work without a professional grade fume hood, I work outside and make a "disposable" fume hood. A cardboard box about 6 inches taller than the equipment I an working with that has a hole cut large enough for a computer fan. 12v dc... and I can move Nox away from my breathing zone.

Please don't try to fool yourself into thinking the respirator will keep you safe. On the good side, that respirator will be useful when you are incinerating electronic scrap.


----------



## dsmith2828 (Dec 26, 2011)

publius, thank. I like that idea about the disposible fume hood. If I get the courage to do this again before I build my fume hood I may try that. 

As it stands now though, I don't plan on doing this again any time soon. Just like with smoke, I had to keep moving around as it seemed the fumes followed me every where. Scared me a little more than I cared :shock: .

All thanks again for your input and stay safe.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 26, 2011)

Dsmith wrote"
"I had to keep moving around as it seemed the fumes followed me every where."

As I understand, our bodies radiate heat, this heat rises & creates an updraft; this updraft is what pulls towards our bodies the smoke & fumes.

Take care & be safe!

Phil


----------

